# Help! BMW mechanic in Brooklyn?!



## nonewyork (Jan 12, 2012)

I just acquired a sweet 1973 2002 and need some suggestions for a great mechanic in Brooklyn, NY that could take care of it. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------

